# Emma



## loon (Oct 20, 2011)

Me and Emma here are having some fun tonight  ;-) loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks good Loon, Emma running the splitter. 


 :lol: 

zap


----------



## rottiman (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats neat, wish I could get Big A _ _ Bear to do that but he won't fit on the seat........


----------



## loon (Oct 22, 2011)

we were at it again tonight and i think Emma was getting a little bored with the wood splitting?  ;-) 









loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 22, 2011)

The pictures keep getting better Loon, I bet if you have Emma split horizontal Sav will set her straight.  :vampire: 


zap


----------



## rottiman (Oct 22, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> The pictures keep getting better Loon, I bet if you have Emma split horizontal Sav will set her straight.  :vampire:
> 
> 
> zap



5 bucks says he can't get her to sit on the milk crate though............................................


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 22, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that bet.

zap


----------



## loon (Oct 22, 2011)

what crate you guys yacking about?  :cheese: 


my blue beer cooler?

oh crap!! just figured that one out?  good ole Savage  :lol: 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Oct 22, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> what crate you guys yacking about?  :cheese:
> 
> 
> my blue beer cooler?
> ...



By the look on that face, I don't think she liked my statement...................


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 22, 2011)

loon,
Could you put up some of the pictures from the old thread some time? I was sad to see it, and the pictures, go.


----------



## fossil (Oct 22, 2011)

Steve, they're all still up (I think I found the thread you're talking about)...it was just closed.  It can all still be viewed:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/70329/


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. I did not look for myself. Thanks


----------



## loon (Oct 23, 2011)

here we are today opening up the lot next door for more wood storage ;-) 

you can kinda make out whats going on in behind Emma's back..


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 24, 2011)

Loon, it sure was a great day for being outdoors.


zap


----------



## loon (Oct 24, 2011)

sure was zap  ;-)  got lots done...

loon


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 24, 2011)

What a sweetie.  Dogs are my favorite people


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> we were at it again tonight and i think Emma was getting a little bored with the wood splitting?  ;-)
> 
> loon



I love this pic I miss Murphy . . . as I imagine you do as well . . . but Emma is keeping up with the spirit of things.


----------



## loon (Oct 27, 2011)

she's trying jake  ;-)  

 here we are today stacking some nice standing dead Cherry i took down a few months ago for a buddy down the road.. 

pretty hard to beat this stuff zap  ;-) 

Thanks Adios, i feel the same way..  

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like some nice Cherry, we are still burning quaking aspen, 79 in the basement with the temps upstairs at 73.



zap


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 28, 2011)

Loon, I remember you having two dogs of the same breed, and I recall the other dog had a medical issue. I couldn't find any further mention of it. Is that dog still with you?


----------



## loon (Oct 28, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Loon, I remember you having two dogs of the same breed, and I recall the other dog had a medical issue. I couldn't find any further mention of it. Is that dog still with you?



He got Diabetes Browning and because of that he ended up with Pancreatitis that the vets told us they couldnt fix..

so here he is with Emma, and he was the coolest buddy i have ever had!!  ;-) 









and he was a great  big brother..to her..

loon


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 28, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait, are you saying he isn't with you any more? The furry guy in my avatar has Pancreatitis and he's doing okay. He's on a really expensive diet, that we joking call the Platinum Food Program, but no issues in about two years.

If he's not with you any more, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## loon (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Browning..and ya he is dead..which couldnt be fixed...

loon


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 28, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Thanks Browning..and ya he is dead..which couldnt be fixed...
> 
> loon




Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Dix (Oct 28, 2011)

Loon, sorry to hear about your Murphy. Hugs to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And major doggie kisses from my Murphy.


----------



## loon (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Guy's ;-) sure is a different household right now without him..

Emma here is having a hoot with a lasagna treat  right now though  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## loon (Oct 29, 2011)

Emma was back at the house as she's not allowed to play around when the machines are running  ;-) 

went down to the other farm today and dealing with some more Ash.. 3 on the left came down nicely   

and i know she will be posting a pic of herself sometime today  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 29, 2011)

So cool.  I love doggy threads. Is she a great pyrenees?  They look like it... but slimmer looking than some I have met.  It's funny how people want little dogs because they think they are "less trouble" or because they have small children, etc.  Most big dogs I have known have super gentle temperaments and can tend to be couch potatoes, they aren't more trouble at all!


----------



## loon (Oct 29, 2011)

yes she is tick  ;-)  Emma is about 80lbs now and pretty sure/hoping she is done growing?  Murphy was the king of the castle at a hundred lbs in his day,







 and had a side to him that was 'iffie'  :cheese:  me and Emma are on our way to split some wood and will take the camera...

loon


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Murphy. He was a special one. I remembered the thread with his antics with the saw and the spliter. Sure was a hoot reading that one!

I wish I could say more, But the words are stuck! This lump in my throat! Cool dog to say the least!


----------



## loon (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks j  ;-)  here is me and Emma having some fun tonite with a bit of locust and maple  ;-) 


Terry


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 29, 2011)

Loon, you must pay Emma good money  :snake: great day up here.... perfect for working outside.


zap


----------



## rottiman (Oct 29, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks j  ;-)  here is me and Emma having some fun tonite with a bit of locust and maple  ;-)
> 
> Terry



Wondered where you got off to Loon, missed my daily Emma pics.  Always look forward to what she did for the day LOL


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> yes she is tick  ;-)  Emma is about 80lbs now and pretty sure/hoping she is done growing?  Murphy was the king of the castle at a hundred lbs in his day,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I can see again, I went back and read the other thread. Saw the picture of emma and the tree critter. That is totally priceless. See seems to be very gentle. Got a chuckle out of my wife. 

The picture of emma near the wood pile is too sweet! What a cutie!

zap, no noreaster for you today? 

about snowed in here!


----------



## loon (Oct 29, 2011)

no rain in sight here zap  ;-) Rotti! will try and get some more pics up bud   
loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 29, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing at all, we had a great day up here with maybe a dusting of snow tonight.

zap


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was setting up the game camera yesterday j and she found another tree buddy :cheese: she defiantly wasnt allowed to play with this one though  :shut:  :lol:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2011)

Good thing you did not get snow Loon, I bet Emma would be hard to see in it....
She is beautiful....


----------



## rottiman (Oct 30, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, she don't wanna be playin with that......................


----------



## loon (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks Gamma  ;-)   SSS.. Rotti  :cheese: 

here we are today with a nice jag of dead Ash  ;-) 



loon


----------



## rottiman (Oct 30, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1320021217"]thanks Gamma  ;-)   SSS.. Rotti  :cheese: 

here we are today with a nice jag of dead Ash  ;-) 

loon

Loon, keep er rollin up to Kaladar, I'll meet you with the trailer and buy you and Emma a steak dinner. LOL


----------



## loon (Oct 31, 2011)

should be there before the snow flys Rotti  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 1, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks Gamma  ;-)   SSS.. Rotti  :cheese:
> 
> here we are today with a nice jag of dead Ash  ;-)



Nice jag of dead ash Loon, which vehicle is Emma driving?  :snake: 


zap


----------



## loon (Nov 1, 2011)

she was driving the truck but somehow figured out how to work the camera?  :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Nov 1, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> she was driving the truck but somehow figured out how to work the camera?  :cheese:



Smart Dog.............................Teach her how to run a saw now LOL


----------



## loon (Nov 3, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she tried tonite rotti  ;-) but i think she was looking for the new stihl?  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 4, 2011)

Loon; is Emma for hire and if so is she UNION?  ;-) 


zap


----------



## rottiman (Nov 4, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ least she has good taste in Saws............................


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 4, 2011)

Somebody used to walk a great Pyr out where I worked.  He had been bottle fed because his mama died and he was extremely people oriented.  If they walked by and nobody petted him or talked to him he would get royally miffed.  They have those floppy double dewclaws right?  My dog (collie-ish mutt) has single big floppy dewclaws.  I wonder what the heck he is, (besides collie and besides being the greatest dog on earth that is)  
I love dogs.  I grew up with rhodesian ridgebacks.  Those dogs sure loved a woodstove.  We would take them out playing in the snow, and they would get all shivery and have to come home.  My current dog has fur like your Emma, and likes to lay in snow.  Not that we get that much of it around here, but the last couple years we've had a few.


----------



## loon (Nov 4, 2011)

she's available Monday through Thursday zap  ;-)  and will have to let her try the big saw today Rotti  :cheese: 

tickbitty,yes she has the double dewclaws she also doesnt care too much for the woodstove as it gets pretty warm in the house..will try and get a picture of her sleeping in my wifes shower stall as its the farthest place away from it and is quite cool  ;-) 
i have a picture somewhere of her sleeping in a snowstorm and all ya could see was her nose  :lol:

and she is very people friendly where Murphy wasnt really that keen on it? but the knucklehead would never leave my side  ;-)  

loon


----------



## loon (Nov 5, 2011)

got 3 trailer loads done today  ;-)

Emma wasnt allowed down at the farm and boy-o-boy i'm in big trouble right now!


----------



## Dix (Nov 5, 2011)

Love the Emma, Loon


----------



## rottiman (Nov 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> got 3 trailer loads done today  ;-)
> 
> Emma wasnt allowed down at the farm and boy-o-boy i'm in big trouble right now!



"WHAT DO YOU MEAN I'M NOT ALLOWED @ THE FARM............."
Loon, who drove the truck?


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> got 3 trailer loads done today  ;-)
> 
> Emma wasnt allowed down at the farm and boy-o-boy i'm in big trouble right now!




Bad Loon, you better make that up to her.   


zap


----------



## loon (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks Dixie..we had 2 tractors on the go and some more big machines. she didnt need to worry about dodging traffic  ;-) and i was stuck driving Rotti  :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

You best make it up to her.  Good luck on the hunt tomorrow..............


----------



## loon (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Rotti..got home yesterday with 3 down in the group  ;-)  i didnt see anything but thats fine as had a great time for sure   

living out in the country we figured it would be cheaper to have another car, but i think its a little small for Emma to drive? :cheese: 

here we are checking on some more dead Ash..


loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 11, 2011)

Heavy equipment, small vehicles, splitters and chainsaws.....  Emma can do it all,give her a raise Loon.

zap


----------



## fossil (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the pics.  I think Emma is a beautiful dog with a sweet disposition.  I'd love to meet her.  What I wish is that folks would figure out that when they want to post a response starting with a quote that they then have the opportunity to retain the words and delete the pics.  It gets to be kind of a pain to keep scrolling through the same pics over and over again just to read a few words of response.  Post on.  Rick


----------



## loon (Nov 11, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> I love the pics.  I think Emma is a beautiful dog with a sweet disposition.  I'd love to meet her.  What I wish is that folks would figure out that when they want to post a response starting with a quote that they then have the opportunity to retain the words and delete the pics.  It gets to be kind of a pain to keep scrolling through the same pics over and over again just to read a few words of response.  Post on.  Rick



Am i reading you dont like what i put up Rick??  cause i couldnd give a Rats Ass that my posts bother you??  was gonna put up a pic of our new little buddy that my wife is picking right now?? but i guess it gives you a hard time to read 10 seconds of a post   
Dont worry about deleting my ass...you folk... cause i quit.. :coolgrin: 

Terry


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 11, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait, that's not what Fossil was talking about at all!

He was talking about people quoting posts with any pics in them and how the thread would be easier to read if people removed the pics when quoting posts. He was talking about how tough it is navigating through quotes with the pics still attached and how he would like it if people removed the pics from the quotes so there is less scrolling.

*Again, he has no issue with you posting pics!*


----------



## fossil (Nov 11, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not at all what I was saying, loon.  I like your posts and your photos.  Nothing about them bothers me a bit.  All I was trying to say was that after you've put up a post that's picture-heavy, the folks who want to respond to that post and include a quote from your post can do so without re-posting the pics from your original post.  That would make the thread just a bit easier to go through, I think.  You've really mis-read what I said, buddy.  You might try re-reading my post after a few deep breaths.  You're a valued member here, whose contributions I value and appreciate.  I sincerely apologize if I misrepresented what I was trying to get across.  Rick


----------



## loon (Nov 11, 2011)

I owe you a big apology Rick as i guess i read it wrong? but what else is new with me?  :shut:  ;-) 

will post a picture of Emma's new brother when he gets home...

Terry


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> I owe you a big apology Rick as i guess i read it wrong? but what else is new with me?  :shut:  ;-)
> 
> will post a picture of Emma's new brother when he gets home...
> 
> Terry



Loon do you have a name yet?

zap


----------



## fossil (Nov 12, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> I owe you a big apology Rick as i guess i read it wrong? but what else is new with me?  :shut:  ;-)
> 
> will post a picture of Emma's new brother when he gets home...
> 
> Terry



You owe me nothing, Terry.  I hope you understand now that my comments weren't really even addressed at you...but rather to the many good folks who want to respond to your delightful posts and pictures.  I'm really looking forward to seeing the pics of the new pup.  I've been a dog owner/lover all my life.  Rick


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 12, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rick, this brings up another question. Why is it that sometimes the pictures are not shown when we use the quotes but other times we have to delete them? Seems a bit odd but I also agree with you to delete the pictures when quoting as they serve no purpose then.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's how the picture in question is embedded.


----------



## loon (Nov 12, 2011)

meet ? everybody!  ;-) 


loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2011)

Good lookin pup Loon, what type of dog is he?


zap


Name suggestion - Thor

Wifes suggestion - Daniel


----------



## loon (Nov 12, 2011)

not sure zap? but heather says thats about as big as he gets  %-P  :lol:


----------



## HollowHill (Nov 12, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Good lookin pup Loon, what type of dog is he?



Cutestpupever, that's the type he be  Loon, he sent me over the moon.  Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## fossil (Nov 12, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> meet ? everybody!  ;-)
> loon



All puppies (and babies) are cute.  Some are cuter than others.  That puppy right there just might be cuter than most (although I can't quite shake the fact that this particular picture of him somehow reminds me of the dancing Gopher in Caddy Shack).      Anxiously awaiting learning his name, loon...  Almost makes me want to go get another dog.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Nov 12, 2011)

Loon, repeat after me .... Little dogs are fun, less maintenance, are fun, eat less, are fun, are portable, are fun, keep repeating as needed when you want to strangle it for being so damned smart  

Can't wait for more pics !!


----------



## loon (Nov 12, 2011)

:lol: 


the pair of them are getting along pretty good now but Emma wont share the 4 wheeler  :cheese: 

the father was a minature dachshund and the mother was a shih ztu so i dont think its gonna get much bigger?


----------



## HollowHill (Nov 12, 2011)

loon, are you aware that you have a wildly selling coffee table book in the making with those pics???  And we get to see it first  Thanks, and keep posting.  I'm pretty sure I'm addicted...


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the little guy gonna be able to reach the pedals?


----------



## rottiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Loon, that is awesome, gonna have to build him his own captains chair somewhere on the Quad.


----------



## loon (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks gang and ya i am gonna have to do some modifications with the machinery  

me and Emma had some fun this afternoon with this Maple  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2011)

Great pics Loon, nice to see they are getting along.


zap


----------



## loon (Nov 13, 2011)

here they are right now zap


----------



## Dix (Nov 14, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> here they are right now zap


----------



## rottiman (Nov 14, 2011)

Loon, that is soooooo great.  Emma looks like she is having no problem with the Lil Guy.  What is his name?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 14, 2011)

Emma I know that it is you doing the posting. You really don't have to use loon's id. You can sign up as yourself.

Take good care of lil brother.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1321245940"]here they are right now zap   


Life is good, great to see Emma is excepting the little guy, did I miss it or did you come up with a name yet?


zap


----------



## loon (Nov 14, 2011)

according to my wife the little guys name is 'Buddy' 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> according to my wife the little guys name is 'Buddy'
> 
> loon




Sounds like a great name.


zap


----------



## loon (Nov 14, 2011)

they play together now non-stop  ;-)  here they were this morning before work. but the only problem is that Emma keeps stepping on him  :shut:  :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 14, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah . . . that would be me . . . I'm guilty of doing this all the time . . . well maybe not specifically me . . . but I do plead mea culpa for having done this in the past.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 14, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> here they are right now zap



Love this pic . . . and yes Fossil . . . I did it on purpose this time. Hehheh.  

I am a little concerned as to whether Buddy will be able to even hold the saw or reach the splitter to help you and Emma out though . . .


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1321309994"]they play together now non-stop  ;-)  here they were this morning before work. but the only problem is that Emma keeps stepping on him  :shut:  :lol: 


The little guy holds his own.

zap


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 14, 2011)

Too cute loon.....love the new addition ;-) He is sooo small!
It looks like they are really gettin along.


----------



## loon (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks gang!  they get along great..

but i think your right jake as i might have to get him one a little smaller  :cheese: 







and i think they are making a plan here on how to get some of the trees out of the bush  ;-) 

er maybe Buddy is just warming up Emma's nose??  :lol:


----------



## loon (Nov 19, 2011)

Buddy got a little tired of running the fields today :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2011)

Great pictures Loon, looks like buddy loves hangin with both of you.


zap


----------



## rottiman (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome as usual Loon.  Truck picture is hilarious.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 20, 2011)

If you can't run with the big dogs...


----------



## Dix (Nov 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> If you can't run with the big dogs...



Be a little dog, and whip open a can of whoop A$$ . Lot's a little dogs can run with the big dogs, Steve.

I've never had a "small" dog until Murphy. Quite an eye opening experience


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm just playin' around. They are all dogs, you just have to bend down a little more to pet some of 'em. The little ones take up much less room on the bed too!


----------



## Dix (Nov 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I'm just playin' around. They are all dogs, you just have to bend down a little more to pet some of 'em. The little ones take up much less room on the bed too!



Nope, Murph is quit the bed hog 

Little bastid


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 20, 2011)

Jesse James can really fill a bed if he wants to. Its hard to kick 80 pounds of sleeping dog out of the way.


----------



## Dix (Nov 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Jesse James can really fill a bed if he wants to. Its hard to kick 80 pounds of sleeping dog out of the way.



Love it


----------



## rottiman (Nov 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Jesse James can really fill a bed if he wants to. Its hard to kick 80 pounds of sleeping dog out of the way.



What kind of wax and how often do you run the buffer over him to get that shine?  LOL


----------



## loon (Nov 20, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He sure is shiny!!  :cheese: and ya flatbed when they get that big ya just let em sleep  ;-) 

loon


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2011)

Great pic's, I am chuckling and will have a smile all day! hehe


----------



## HollowHill (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this thread!  Each pic is better than the last and that's really not possible, or at least that's what I say when I see a new one, that it can't be topped.  And then loon goes and does so.   LOVE it


----------



## loon (Nov 20, 2011)

have fun putting them up gang   

Pretty quiet Sunday here but Emma got a new bone  ;-) 








and Buddy got a new bed..but i think he likes the kitchen mat better?  :cheese:


----------



## loon (Nov 20, 2011)

Here they are right now zap.. and its nonstop  ;-)


----------



## rottiman (Nov 20, 2011)

They make quite the pair, you need to get the one of the truck door framed, that one is priceless.


----------



## loon (Nov 21, 2011)

Here he was with a side pose rotti


----------



## rottiman (Nov 21, 2011)

Loon, that is amazing.  The little guy is very photogenic, looks like a little "ham" in front of the camera.  Keep em coming.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Here he was with a side pose rotti



You need to get him a booster seat . . . otherwise he'll never be able to drive that truck.

Loving the pics . . . looks like you got a good one . . . he's just as much of a photogenic ham as Murphy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 21, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> You need to get him a booster seat . . . otherwise he'll never be able to drive that truck.



At least keep a phone book in there for him.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is this thing you speak of . . . a phone book? Do they still print those?


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 21, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. Sitting on a phone book is one of those things like "Clockwise". We know what it means, but are losing track of where it came from.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 21, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1321850139"]Here they are right now zap.. and its nonstop  ;-) 


Great photo Loon, it's great the way they have taken to each other.


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 1, 2011)

haven't been able to get out for awhile but gave it a go tonight.. here we are looking at some dead fall Ash in one of the tree lines.






Buddy wasnt really in the mood for a close look even with his new camo winter jacket on?  :cheese: 






and to the left of Emma here, me and my buddy are gonna make his young girls a 4 wheeler path this winter, the woods total about 15 acres out to the house but they would like the path really 'swervy'  :lol: 
 so there will be a whack of firewood being drug out  ;-) 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like you'll have a good time doing the trail, your pals look great.


zap


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 2, 2011)

That pic of Emma MUST be framed!  And, if I'm not mistaken, Buddy has gotten cuter since last week, how does he do that???


----------



## Dix (Dec 2, 2011)

Everybody looks great, Loon 

Emma sweet as ever, and needing a side shot of Buddy's camo, please. Or a top shot 

Does Emma have camo????


----------



## loon (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks gang and i think somebody was playing ring-toss and just fell asleep?  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 3, 2011)

What a cutie! ;-)


----------



## loon (Dec 3, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Everybody looks great, Loon
> 
> Emma sweet as ever, and needing a side shot of Buddy's camo, please. Or a top shot
> 
> Does Emma have camo????



no but she does have some pink Dixie   ..but she wont move a muscle when put on her though  :lol: 

i'll get some more buddy shots later  ;-) 

and not sure Hollow? but like takeman says..he is a cutie  :cheese: 

friggen dogs!!   

loon


----------



## rottiman (Dec 3, 2011)

Man oh man I love these pics.  What a photogenic pair......................................................Thanks Loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1322949049"]thanks gang and i think somebody was playing ring-toss and just fell asleep?  :lol: 

Great pics Loon, looks like Emma was not happy.


zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1322949049"]thanks gang and i think somebody was playing ring-toss and just fell asleep?  :lol: 

Great pics Loon, looks like Emma was not happy.


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 4, 2011)

she was having a good time today zap but i could do without the brutal winds    trying to get the Christmas Moose up and the lights in the trees but man its slow going..

the ladder is spending more time laying on the ground than standing..will get it done and put a pic up later..Emma is having fun but Buddy is in the house with Mrs loon  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2011)

The winds have been pretty good over here too,  I'm looking forward to seeing the Moose.


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 4, 2011)

pretty much the same every year and will try and get a better picture once the snow fly's  ;-) 

loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the close up of Buddy sleeping.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 5, 2011)

Half shih tsu aint half bad.  Our 2 are shih tzus- they don't shed, smell, bark that much, and they don't destroy things.  Awesome friends and companions.  Looks like your 2 dogs will be best of friends.


----------



## loon (Dec 9, 2011)

Buddy got caught yesterday chewing one of my work boots and i guess he figured Emma would protect him?   

she went back to sleep  :lol: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 10, 2011)

Great picture Loon, so the little guy has some tiger in his tank.


zap


----------



## rottiman (Dec 10, 2011)

you can see that little glint of "The devil made me do it" in those eyes.  Awesome, even though Emma dosen't look too impressed.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2011)

ya he is a funny little ripper guys  ;-) 

here is me and Emma finishing up a good day cutting and splitting..you can kinda see it up beside the stone house across the road  :cheese:  first time pretty much doing anything in the last 3 weeks  :-/ 

but had a great day   

got the boys coming out tomorrow for some big work and will take a few pictures for sure  :coolsmile: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks good Loon, over here this morning was good but the wind picked up in the afternoon which kicked up the snow off the White Pines, how was it in your area?


GIBIR


----------



## loon (Dec 11, 2011)

Big cold wind coming off the fields zap  %-P  but tried to park the tractor in front of it  ;-) sunny /cloudy ,and a great day to be out!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Big cold wind coming off the fields zap  %-P  but tried to park the tractor in front of it  ;-) sunny /cloudy ,but a great day to be out!





Sunday I'm running the splitter back in so I can split the hemlock, hopefully haul that out then start splitting the Cherry by the  house. What big trees are you after tomorrow?


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 11, 2011)

got some maple and Elm to deal with  ;-)   dont forget the camera eh


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 11, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Buddy got caught yesterday chewing one of my work boots and i guess he figured Emma would protect him?
> 
> she went back to sleep  :lol:
> 
> loon



I believe the correct interpretation of Buddy's look is:  "Just because you wore them first, doesn't mean they are yours".  Emma knows your bark is worse than your bite, so why interrupt a perfectly good nap.  Oh, they're a team, looks like you have your hands and your heart full!


----------



## loon (Dec 11, 2011)

One big happy family Hollow  :lol:


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2011)

Everybody waitin for Santa............................LOL


----------



## loon (Dec 11, 2011)

thought i had some help coming out today ? but everybody had an excuse not to be here     the 3 of us had a fun day anyways..

Buddy tried to run the tractor but his feets were a little short for the clutch  :cheese: 







and Emma is still iffie with her backseat  :coolsmile: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 12, 2011)

Loon it looks like you had a nice day, did you grab some wood? It's amazing how emma & buddy get along, nice pics.

zap


----------



## loon (Dec 12, 2011)

ended up with about a cord split and thrown down my buddies wood shoot zap  ;-) 
 very windy again but all in all a great day.. Emma is acting like she is 6 months old again with Buddy    

Rotti..the cat is knocking the Christmas balls off the tree and Buddy is having a very good time with them  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Dec 13, 2011)

Loon, the pic of them on the 4 wheeler is awesome.  I am sure Buddy will keep emma on the move.  U need to take a Xmas portrait of them.


----------



## loon (Dec 14, 2011)

thought it would be an easy pic rotti,but its not working out that great..Emma wont keep her hat on  :lol: 

will try again later.

loon


----------



## loon (Dec 17, 2011)

not sure why some of my pictures are not staying up on the board?

Here they are this morning and i think Buddy would like the woodstove cranked?


----------



## rottiman (Dec 17, 2011)

Loon, title that one "Buds Forever", awesome.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 18, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1324140030"]not sure why some of my pictures are not staying up on the board?

Here they are this morning and i think Buddy would like the woodstove cranked?   



Looks like an old wrestling move, great picture.


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys..here we are today splitting some dead Elm and Cherry but Emma needed a beer break  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like you had a nice day for it, sure was nice this way, what type of beer does Emma enjoy slurping down?


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 18, 2011)

Turned out very nice over here zap ;-) and she is a connoisseur of a brand you guys make across the border   








shutting it down tonight and caught her waiting for Santa  ;-) 






and here is Buddy right now  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like all is well in Loonville, what type of beer was that? Looks like the two are very happy Loon, thumbs up to you and the Mrs.

zap


----------



## loon (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks and its Old Milwaukee zap  ;-)  and now after the big freeze we got some rain coming our way  :blank:

loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

As usual . . . great pics . . . gonna send a copy to my buddy Aaron with Emma and the beer . . . he'll get a kick out of it. I really like the shot of the tuckered out Buddy in front of the woodstove though.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks and its Old Milwaukee zap  ;-)  and now after the big freeze we got some rain coming our way  :blank:
> 
> loon



Yep, looks like the trails could be a mess. The first time I tried Old Milwaukee was after one of the Walleye Tournaments three years ago, tried the NA, I think it's one of the best on the market.

Just heard on the radio that Wednesday morning could be slick one.


zap


----------



## loon (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess the woodstove was a little hot for her this morning?  :cheese: 

finally got a picture of her in the shower  ;-P 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Dec 23, 2011)

Amazing where they go to find a cool place to park.  suprised that her lil shadow isn't close by.  Merry Christmas to Mrs. Loon and yourself, and of course to the troops.
Enjoy your holidays


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 23, 2011)

Sneaking up on a lady while she's in the shower? Shame on you loon! 

Buddy looks very comfy by the stove. Is he loading splits yet? hehe

Great pict's that I get a chuckle over! Thanks for keeping us smiling.


----------



## loon (Dec 23, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Sneaking up on a lady while she's in the shower? Shame on you loon!
> 
> Buddy looks very comfy by the stove. Is he loading splits yet? hehe
> 
> Great pict's that I get a chuckle over! Thanks for keeping us smiling.




 :lol: 

He is usually in front of the stove or under the covers takeman, as he is one cold little  dog   

cant get him to throw splits in yet,but he can fill it up pretty good with the kindling  :cheese: 




			
				rottiman said:
			
		

> Amazing where they go to find a cool place to park.  suprised that her lil shadow isn't close by.  Merry Christmas to Mrs. Loon and yourself, and of course to the troops.
> Enjoy your holidays



He was still in bed rotti..and you guys have a nice Christmas also eh  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Dec 23, 2011)

Here they are now warming up,like their friggen owner   

man!!.. its minus holy crap out right now  ;-P 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Dec 23, 2011)

Yup, your right-on there Loon.  Got my 30 humpin along @ 450 and the temp is 75f  in here.  Your troops look quite content.  Bear is just a lyin here next to the chair and all is right with the world.


----------



## loon (Dec 24, 2011)

Good to hear rotti  ;-)

loon


----------



## Dix (Dec 24, 2011)

Such an "odd Couple" Loon !! Nice to see them settled in


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2011)

Lookin good Loon, hey I think you need a bigger Television.


Merry Christmas
Zap


----------



## loon (Dec 24, 2011)

Everybody on the board have a good Christmas eh! and not gonna mention having to borrow Mrs loons glasses for the old tv zap  %-P  :lol: 

We went down the road this afternoon to grab a trailer...

Terry


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 24, 2011)

Loving the seasonal outfits.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2011)

It never gets old, nice pictures. 

Zap


----------



## loon (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks guys...was checking out yesterdays pictures and we were a few fields back in this one. and i wonder how the draft works at this house?  :smirk: 

and Emma didnt even really notice the big dog  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 26, 2011)

I like those big dogs you can ride.  :coolgrin: 


zap


----------



## CTYank (Dec 27, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Thanks guys...was checking out yesterdays pictures and we were a few fields back in this one. and i wonder how the draft works at this house?  :smirk:
> 
> and Emma didnt even really notice the big dog  :cheese:



Loon, you sure that's a dog? Sure looks like a horse to me.

Makes sense that Emma wouldn't feel threatened by a horse.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 27, 2011)

The seasonal outfits are too cute....they make such an awesome pair loon. 
I had a lot of dog people at my house on xmas and I showed them the Emma thread pics...now Mr Gamma wants a dog, he wants one like Emma.


----------



## Dix (Dec 27, 2011)

Watch out for them big dogs, when ticked, they can do some damage 

Love the pics, Loon


----------



## loon (Jan 7, 2012)

Out having a look to see what might be having done tomorrow  ;-) 

Emma and loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like some easy picking Loon, what type of tree is it?

Zap


----------



## loon (Jan 7, 2012)

The first one in the picture zap is a storm damaged Maple that i pulled out of the tree line and there are half a dozen dead Ash that came out also..but i think today me and my buddy will be splitting some monster Maple that is already up at the farm. and we will be doing a 'Backwoods Savage'  :cheese: 

i cannot lift these blocks so will have Leo working the splitter and i will be feeding them to him  ;-) 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Jan 7, 2012)

Watch your back, Loon.  Those big blocks can be "killers".  I think BS rents out padded 5 gall. buckets LOL


----------



## loon (Jan 16, 2012)

Out pulling some wood back to the farm yesterday Rotti and drove up to this guy...there was something really wrong with it as he didnt care about me and was digging his hind end. on the way back from the woods it was still hanging around the farm but by the time i got back with the gun he was gone..

it was in rough shape and kinda felt bad for it...












Me and Emma went for a drive late afteroon  ;-) 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Jan 17, 2012)

Loon: Looks like maybe he tangled with a car or something


----------



## loon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ya he was a mess rotti.. Me and Emma went and had another look lastnight, but it was a little stormy  :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Jan 21, 2012)

Think you guys are gettin it alot worse than us.  Seems to be stayin down closer to the seaway.  Emma has that "WASS UP" look in her eyes. Wheres the little guy these days?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2012)

Keep that snow on your side of the border Loon.


zap


----------



## loon (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya she's good at that rotti  :lol:  and only ended up with a few inches zap  ;-) 

We went for a tour today and have this fella in my sights   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 22, 2012)

Loon, what type of tree is it? Emma looks like she is having a blast.

zap


----------



## loon (Jan 22, 2012)

Elm zap and she does have fun for sure   

This isnt the same tree..but we got it in before dark..

Murphy is in behind the middle tree of the picture  ;-) 

loon


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like it had its leg in a trap.   I'd be careful that no one is running a line in the area--I had a dog get caught in a trap someone forgot about. 

You may have addressed this earlier--haven't read the whole thread--but have you ever put a harness on Emma and had her pull wood out for you from tight spots?


----------



## loon (Jan 23, 2012)

Never thought of that Leopard? We stay on the 600 acres and there shouldnt be any traps on it, but will keep an eye out for them for sure..thanks..

Emma will sit down and not move a muscle if we put anything on her  :cheese:  so i dont think she would be much help in dragging  ;-P 

loon


----------



## HollowHill (Jan 23, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Emma will sit down and not move a muscle if we put anything on her  :cheese:  so i dont think she would be much help in dragging  ;-P
> 
> loon



Well, of course Emma's going to stay stock still, she's calmly and patiently waiting for you to overcome your lunacy  :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Ya he was a mess rotti.. Me and Emma went and had another look lastnight, but it was a little stormy  :cheese:



Loving the "Come hither" look in her eyes.


----------



## loon (Jan 23, 2012)

HollowHill said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's gonna have a long wait Hollow   

And she does like to pose jake  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## loon (Jan 25, 2012)

She got to thinking about that big dead Elm.. and.. well it had to come down tonite  ;-)

loon


----------



## rottiman (Jan 26, 2012)

She makes a good "foreman"  LOL


----------



## loon (Jan 26, 2012)

Gonna deal with the tree today rotti.
 but everything here is a sheet of ice..Emma will stay home as she is slipping all over the place and she doesnt need a broken leg. ;-) 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 26, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> She got to thinking about that big dead Elm.. and.. well it had to come down tonite  ;-)
> 
> loon



Looks good Loon, grab some ice cleats from the local bait shop that they wear when ice fishing.


zap


----------



## loon (Jan 26, 2012)

Good idea zap  ;-)  bought my mom who is 80+ a pair years back for when she walks her little dog in the winter and never thought of a pair for myself..

got a whack of wood done today, but didnt get the camera out till about an hour ago..

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 27, 2012)

On my second pair, this year they have been great.  Looks like more rain,sleet and snow tonight & tomorrow.

zap


----------



## loon (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty much the same weather over here zap.. but they are staying dry and warm  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks like the fun continues. All rain hear at the moment, hoping it stops so I can either cut or split.


zap


----------



## loon (Jan 27, 2012)

Came home to this after work today zap..  Emma isnt too far behind the limb that is almost touching the driveway..That Christmas tree behind her is a little heavy with the ice also. :roll: 






Went down to see what the plan is for tomorrow and Buddy isnt a whole lotta help without his winter coat on  :lol: 






The heat is on high right now  %-P  Man he is one cold little dog.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the look of the Queen next to him.  See can almost "talk" with those eyes.........................got all snow up here, about 4" worth.


----------



## loon (Jan 28, 2012)

Sure would of liked this mess to been snow rotti  ;-) 

Buddy is in one of my hunting coats right now and he must be melting  :lol:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 28, 2012)

All rain today Loon, stayed above freezing all day. We are getting some snow (a couple of inches) going back in tomorrow to grab a Cherry, might grab a few other dead standing just off the trail.

zap


----------



## Dix (Jan 28, 2012)

Murph hopes Buddy is warm soon, Loon


----------



## loon (Jan 28, 2012)

How is Murphy doing Dixie? Buddy ended up doing some big panting in no time  :lol:

Here we were this morning.. 






But ended up with this later..






Zap on the left of the picture that bent tree is part of the Maples that went down in the big storm we had in the summer. the rest is out back right now  ;-) 

And Emma was just 'nosey' as ever  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 29, 2012)

Just started snowing over here, did you get sleet with the snow? Emma sure likes the camera.


zap


----------



## Dix (Jan 29, 2012)

Murph's doin' good, Loon, thanks for asking  


Now, if we could get rid of his obsession about tennis balls, we'd be grand   ;-P


----------



## loon (Jan 29, 2012)

Better then the furniture Dixie  ;-P 

Just a little bit on the changeover zap. big winds again today but supposed to be sunny..

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 29, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Better then the furniture Dixie  ;-P
> 
> Just a little bit on the changeover zap. big winds again today but supposed to be sunny..
> 
> loon



Watching a movie last night and this commercial came on, made us think about all the pictures you put up.





zap


----------



## loon (Jan 29, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:   Thats a funny video for sure!

Heading down to the other farm right now with the tractor as all the logs are frozen to the ground  ;-P 

loon


----------



## fredarm (Jan 29, 2012)

How have I missed this thread for the past several months??  Love Emma and Buddy!  What great pictures!  We got Toby in mid-October after our Riley passed on.  He's a Goldendoodle--about 3/4 Poodle, 1/4 Golden.  I haven't gotten him involved in wood processing yet, but he does bring in an endless supply of Kindling!


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's another fun doggy commercial for Star Wars fans.


----------



## loon (Jan 29, 2012)

Toby is a cool looking pal for sure fredarm  ;-) and its all in the treats to get him working the wood  :cheese:

some of them must of fell on the ground when Emma was checking the oil here?   

loon


----------



## rottiman (Jan 29, 2012)

Loon, you have some amazing pics.  That really looks like a hoot with the two of them splittin. LOL


----------



## loon (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya Murphy was pretty cool with the wood rotti  ;-) 

Me and Emma were down getting some Ash today..






and called it quits awhile ago...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like you had a great day for it Loon, looks like you never got any snow.


zap


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 30, 2012)

As usual, Zap, great pics!  I love Emma!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 30, 2012)

Loon,

Have you seen the new Subaru commercials? I loved the one where the dogs are trying to back the trailer down the ramp to launch the boats. I think they have copied you and Emma's dog tricks! 

Or maybe you, Emma and Buddy trained them doggies! :cheese:


----------



## loon (Jan 30, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Loon,
> 
> Have you seen the new Subaru commercials? I loved the one where the dogs are trying to back the trailer down the ramp to launch the boats. I think they have copied you and Emma's dog tricks!
> 
> Or maybe you, Emma and Buddy trained them doggies! :cheese:



 :lol: 

Went and looked on youtube and didnt know there were a pile of them?  Havent found the one you are talking about yet takeman but will keep looking  ;-) 

Sunny all day zap and thanks chief   

loon


----------



## loon (Jan 30, 2012)

Found them takeman and the canoe one is good for a laugh for sure, as i know i've done the same thing a time or two  :lol: 


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9C5C8FE3C88141FC&feature=plcp

loon


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know there were so many. I watched them all a couple of times. What a chuckle. ;-)


----------



## loon (Feb 3, 2012)

Emma and Buddy are kinda waiting right now to see if we are gonna throw some wood in the house  ;-) 

but then again? he might be waiting to see if she will share the ball??   

loon


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 3, 2012)

Really?  Twenty eight pages about a big white dog in three months?
I see a kids book here.  
Need an agent?
Kenny


----------



## loon (Feb 3, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Really?  Twenty eight pages about a big white dog in three months?
> I see a kids book here.
> Need an agent?
> Kenny



Hi Kenny...

Thought the last time you knocked my family, you would lighten up on me?

Terry


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 3, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Thought the last time you knocked my family, you would lighten up on me



Dogs are always easier to understand. ;-)


----------



## loon (Feb 3, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HuH?  :smirk:  Not sure what you mean? Didnt you just knock my white dog?

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 3, 2012)

Kenny!!

Still waiting for your reply!! or you gonna quit again?

loon


4am and still waiting... 

And by the way..

i have no intention of putting up any more pictures of my crew or when i go out and collect wood because of certain people like you on the net ... 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Loon, I see the VILLAGE IDIOT came out from under his rock again last night.  You just have to remember that where ever you go in this world, some one will be auditing for CLOWN STATUS.  Sad really, but thats his way of seeking the attention he obviously didn't get while trying to grow up.  I can imagine his formative years in school were pretty lonely.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 3, 2012)

Going thru the pages and pictures I imagined a childrens book. That's all.
Kenny


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2012)

Loon if you count all the people you've enlightened. Its far more than the other! I for one would miss the pict's and all the chuckles I get from this! If he really doesn't like them? He can go read/view something else. I am possitive you'll get many more replies to keep posting about your fun times with buddy and emma! 

Don't you dare stop because of just one(I'll be nice here)!  :zip:


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Emma and Buddy are kinda waiting right now to see if we are gonna throw some wood in the house  ;-)
> 
> but then again? he might be waiting to see if she will share the ball??
> 
> loon




The little guy looks even smaller, will you be cutting this weekend?


zap


----------



## loon (Feb 4, 2012)

Got some Ash and Maple today zap..  How did you make out?


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like some nice firewood, just did some splitting the second half of the day,cherry & maple. I think Sunday will be stacking, pushing in some wood, a ride back in then the recliner with some pizza, chicken wing action for the game.

zap


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds great! have fun with the game eh  ;-)

Me and Emma went for a run today..


----------



## rottiman (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like the only thing running is Emma and the Ford  LOL  Sure is nice scenery there.  You guys got virtually no snow comapred to us.  Just over 2' in the bush here.


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 5, 2012)

Loon, I love your pictures.  They never fail to make my day.  Thanks to you and your adorable cohorts - Buddy and Emma.  Buddy is getting cuter by the day, I swear, and Emma is and always has been drop dead gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Hollow  ;-) 

And rotti.. i dont run! and the Ford is warm  :cheese: 

supposed to be on the plus and sunny all week?

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2012)

Not too much brought home today as we were down the road helping out..

here are the pair of them checking out what went on yesterday..

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like some nice firewood, what type of wood is it? Looks like those two need skates.


zap


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2012)

Pretty much all Ash zap..and ya the whole driveway is the same  ;-P  went up to the roads dept and grabbed a load of salt/sand and still trying to cover everything.

loon


----------



## CTYank (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Loon if you count all the people you've enlightened. Its far more than the other! I for one would miss the pict's and all the chuckles I get from this! If he really doesn't like them? He can go read/view something else. I am possitive you'll get many more replies to keep posting about your fun times with buddy and emma!
> 
> Don't you dare stop because of just one(I'll be nice here)!  :zip:



Sheesh! READ what Kenny said. About so many pages and pix of stories, that this thread would make a good children's book.
Then he implied that he volunteered to be Loon's agent.
NOT A THING DEROGATORY IN THERE, GUYS. It was a series of compliments. Gotta relax some.
In fact, seems to me you owe Kenny an apology.


----------



## loon (Feb 9, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya i'll get right on that   >:-( 

I guess thats the only post you read eh? 


loon


----------



## rottiman (Feb 9, 2012)

Like I said Loon, some people here think he's a hero.  The wackier you act the more followers you gather.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 9, 2012)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Like I said Loon, some people here think he's a hero.  The wackier you act the more followers you gather.



Edit- Have a nice day brother.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 9, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> CTYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes you say that? Sounds like you think I'm an adversary? Not at all. I just read and parsed the sentences in Kenny's post, and was totally blown away by how badly it was mis-interpreted by a group of people. Just trying to deal with the proverbial queen's English here, and to discourage over-reaction. Which is clearly what I saw. I could give a good rat's tuchus what might have happened in the distant past, or possibly how anyone is still reacting to that (if that's what you imply.) Better to look for friends than for enemies; Kenny's comments were FRIENDLY.

Fact is, I read thousands of posts, not just a few select. The ones about Emma and Buddy are special.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 9, 2012)

This may be one of the few times I agree with yank. :cheese:


----------



## oldspark (Feb 9, 2012)

I need to go back and read this thread but that is one nice looking dog and some nice country.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 9, 2012)

OK you buggerz....cut it out....everything is "cool" now so cut the crap..... >:-( 
We don't wanna see the "Emma" thread shut down over nonsense....

Just sayin.....


----------



## oldspark (Feb 9, 2012)

Its all cool ray, I think there was a misunderstanding,  Kumbaya.


----------



## loon (Feb 9, 2012)

BULLSHIT  >:-(   He Started something with me back when...and he got called on it  >:-(  

Now he's trying to smooth it over... and if you dont like it? stay the hell off Emma's post  >:-( 

Terry


----------



## oldspark (Feb 9, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> BULLSHIT  >:-(   He Started something with me back when...and he got called on it  >:-(
> 
> Now he's trying to smooth it over... and if you dont like it? stay the hell off Emma's post  >:-(
> 
> Terry


 Ok sorry I did not read it correctly, my bad. I will go back and read it again. Did not mean to step on your toes.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 9, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> BULLSHIT  >:-(   He Started something with me back when...and he got called on it  >:-(
> 
> Now he's trying to smooth it over... and if you dont like it? stay the hell off Emma's post  >:-(
> 
> Terry


 Are you mad at me now, what did I do?


----------



## loon (Feb 9, 2012)

Not at all Spark..

CTYank can choke on his post though...

loon


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 10, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> He Started something with me back when...and he got called on it
> 
> Now he's trying to smooth it over... and if you dont like it? stay the hell off Emma's post  >:-(
> 
> Terry




I've tried to smooth it over but you can't seem to let it go and now you're dragging others into it.
That's just not right.
This is getting boring.  If you can't get over it, come on down.
I'll knock that chip off your shoulder and we'll see where it goes.
Now put up or shut up.
Kenny


----------



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your a 'funny' guy chaos  :lol:

Terry


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a safe reply.  How about bro?  He doesn't think I'm funny.
Come on boys.  Let's rumble!  Or please, let it go.
Thanks-
Kenny


----------



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> That's a safe reply.  How about bro?  He doesn't think I'm funny.
> Come on boys.  Let's rumble!  Or please, let it go.
> Thanks-
> Kenny



Just not sure why you keep following my posts? 

Man your a weird duck  ;-) 

loon


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 10, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Just not sure why you keep following my posts?
> loon





Don't flatter yourself.  It's the big white dog.  I tried to say that.  Remember? ;-P 
Kenny


----------



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do remember that..you called Emma..Enama for some reason?

loon


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2012)

Geez, Louise !!

This isn't high school, or is it? If you're lucky you might get a "do over".

Great way to kill a dynamite thread.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 10, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> I do remember that..you called Emma..Enama for some reason?
> 
> loon



 Enama?  AHahahaha. Your interpretive skills are to die for!
Wanna go on stage with me?


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

ENOUGH!...in fact, way more than enough.  This kind of bickering simply doesn't belong on these forums.  Rick


----------

